# Stále s pracovním povolením



## Whodunit

In our German forum, we're trying to translate random articles. I though it would be a great idea to practice my passive Czech skills. Jana found this text for me:



> Čeští občané v Německu stále potřebují pracovní povolení. Je pravděpodobné, že tento stav potrvá až do roku 2011. Lidé z členských zemí tzv. EU 10 však mají v udělování pracovních povolení přednost. Německo je jednou ze zemí původní evropské patnáctky, která neotevřela svůj pracovní trh pro všechny občany nových států EU. *Pramen*


 
I tried to translate it into German according to our rules of conduct. If you want, I can translate it into English later: 

_In Deutschland benötigen tschechische Bürger immer eine Arbeitsgenehmigung. Es kann sein, dass dieser Zustand noch bis zum Jahre 2011 anhält. Jedoch haben die Menschen der neuen Mitgliedsländer, der sog. EU 10, in der Erteilung einer Arbeitsgenehmigung Vorrang. Deutschland ist eines der ursprünglichen 15 EU-Länder, die ihren Stellenmarkt nicht für alle Bürger der neuen EU-Staaten öffnen wollen._

Děkuji za všechny odpovědi.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> In our German forum, we're trying to translate random articles. I though it would be a great idea to practice my passive Czech skills. Jana found this text for me:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to translate it into German according to our rules of conduct. If you want, I can translate it into English later:
> 
> _In Deutschland benötigen tschechische Bürger noch immer eine Arbeitsgenehmigung. Es kann sein, dass dieser Zustand noch bis zum Jahre 2011 anhält. Jedoch haben die Menschen der neuen Mitgliedsländer, der sog. EU 10, in der Erteilung einer Arbeitsgenehmigung Vorrang. Deutschland ist eines der ursprünglichen 15 EU-Länder, die ihren Arbeitsmarkt nicht für alle Bürger der neuen EU-Staaten öffnen wollen._
> 
> Děkuji za všechny odpovědi.


Es kann sein, dass dieser Zustand noch bis zum Jahre 2011 anhält.
"Es kann sein" steht nicht in der Vorlage. Pravděpodobný - wahrscheinlich.
--> Dieser Zustand hält (höchst)wahrscheinlich noch bis zum Jahre 2011 an.

Die Menschen der neuen Mitgliedsländer
- die Menschen gehören doch nicht den Ländern.  
Entweder "die Menschen aus den neuen Mitgliedsländern" oder "die Bürger (faktisch richtiger) / Einwohner (klingt schöner)".

nicht für alle Bürger der neuen EU-Staaten öffnen wollen
Vorlage: nicht ... geöffnet haben.

Wunderbar gemacht!  

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

"Es kann sein" steht zwar nicht im Originaltext, allerdings heißt "es ist wahrscheinlich" genau das Gleiche, soweit ich weiß. Insofern habe ich es bei der Originalsatzstellung gelassen.

"Bürger" wollte ich vermeiden, weil ich es schon oft im deutschen Text verwenden musste. "Einwohner" ginge zur Not, aber ich denke, dass "Menschen" völlig in Ordnung geht. Allerdings stimme ich dir zu, dass dieses "aus" dazugehört.

Ich habe außerdem vergessen zu sagen, dass ich in der letzten Vorlage vom Original abweichen musste, weil es zu gezwungen klang. Ich finde, dass es mit "wollen" fließender und auch logischer klingt.

Auf "Arbeitsmarkt" hatte ich mich schon lange festgelegt, aber erstens steht wie im tschechischen Text überall "Arbeit" und zweitens wollte mich slovnik.cz zu "Stellenmarkt" bringen:



> pracovní trh - Stellenmarkt (der)


 
Danke jedenfalls für deine Korrekturen und Vorschläge.


----------



## Jana337

"Es kann sein" = "es ist wahrscheinlich"? Kann doch nicht sein! Für mich ist es eindeutig "es ist möglich", "es kommt in Frage".


> _Deutschland ist eines der ursprünglichen 15 EU-Länder, die ihren Stellenmarkt nicht für alle Bürger der neuen EU-Staaten öffnen wollen._


Das kann aber auch bedeuten, dass sie trotzdem gemacht haben / machen mussten, obwohl sie es nicht wollten.

Stellenmarkt - im volkswirtschaftlichen Sinne äußerst ungewöhnlich. Klingt wie eine Rubrik in der Zeitung. Oder höchstens ein Stellenangebot eines konkreten Unternehmens. Wir können diesen Streit gerne im Deutschforum austragen. 

Jana


----------



## werrr

Ich bevorzuge Janas "Arbeitsmarkt". Erstens, es ist ganz wortgetreu, und zweitens, "Stellenmarkt" ist mehr "trh pracovních míst" als "pracovní trh".
Diese Wortverbindungen (mindestens in Tschechisch) unterscheiden sich ein bisschen voneinander. Man benutzt "trh pracovních míst" um ausdrucksvoll zu machen, dass man nur über einem Markt der konkreten Stellen spricht. Zum Beispiel die Behörden, die nur über dem Markt der legalen Daueranstellungen sprechen, benutzen es.
Bei diesem Text handelt es sich um eine vollständinge Vereinigung. Meiner Meinung nach soll man die allgemeine Bezeichnung "Arbeitsmarkt" benutzen.


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> "Es kann sein" = "es ist wahrscheinlich"? Kann doch nicht sein! Für mich ist es eindeutig "es ist möglich", "es kommt in Frage".


 
Wobei "es kommt in Frage" auch sehr oft (oder immer?) "es kann (durchaus) sein" heißen kann. Wir können auch diesen Streit gerne im Deutschforum weiter ausführen.



> Das kann aber auch bedeuten, dass sie trotzdem gemacht haben / machen mussten, obwohl sie es nicht wollten.


 
Deswegen habe ich ja "wollen" und nicht "wollten" geschrieben. Ich bin zwar zwischen den Bedeutungen und Zeiten hin- und hergesprungen, allerdings ist dieses "wollen" sehr verständlich, dass es schon eine so gut wie endgültige Entscheidung ist. Aber auch das lässt sich problemlos im Deutschforum ausdiskutieren. 



> Stellenmarkt - im volkswirtschaftlichen Sinne äußerst ungewöhnlich. Klingt wie eine Rubrik in der Zeitung. Oder höchstens ein Stellenangebot eines konkreten Unternehmens. Wir können diesen Streit gerne im Deutschforum austragen.


 
Nein, ich glaube euch ja. Es war ja auch mehr oder weniger ein Test, weil ich wissen wollte, ob es im Tschechischen so einen "Unterschied" zwischen "Stellen-" und "Arbeitsmarkt" gibt.

Děkuji ještě jednou za Vaše odpovědi.


----------

